
Choose to Be Grateful. It Will Make You Happier. (2015) - DiabloD3
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/22/opinion/sunday/choose-to-be-grateful-it-will-make-you-happier.html
======
lemonberry
As an alcoholic going on 4 years of sobriety I've found going through a
gratitude list in my darkest hours to be one of my primary coping mechanisms.

I ruined just about everything with my drinking, but I'm grateful to be here
and not in the ground or a prison cell. I have a lot of other things to be
grateful for too. Sometimes it takes a serious shift in perspective, but I
think that shift gets easier with time.

